

Share HN: Google+ invitations for anyone interested - ary

Just in case you don't already have a friend on Google+ I'll be happy to extend you an invitation. Feel free to email or DM me on Twitter.
======
TrueSatan
Please consider making use of the HN circle and adding all of us listed in the
post and comments on the following link
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2717503>

~~~
ary
Will do.

~~~
Lost_BiomedE
Thank You.

